# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) مساعدة :  شفرة htc s620

## rfarfar

السلام عليكم
اخ محمد تعبت في البحث عن  فتح شفرة موبايلي
جهازي هو htc s620
imei 351557016096178  
ارجوا ان اجد عندكم الحل
و شكرا

----------

